
What the Web&#39;s most popular sites are running on - phil
http://royal.pingdom.com/?p=95
======
mynameishere
"TechCrunch, FeedBurner, iStockPhoto, YouSendIt, Meebo, Vimeo and Alexaholic.
These are some of the most popular websites on the Internet. "

Huh?

------
horar
I can't comment on what those sites do, as I've never heard of any of them.
However it must be hard to get ahead of the herd when you are following it
with technology like LAMP. I developed mod_libpq specifically to explore new
technological pastures and it seems to be working very well. e.g.
tracktype.org

------
yaacovtp
Can anyone make me a list of 6 microsoft powered sites and one ruby on rails
site? This is too silly to have so many points.

------
phil
Good rundown, they must not mean "most popular" literally though.

~~~
dougw
I don't know, I really don't feel like this article contributed much.

------
ipeev
Never heard any of those sites. Must be popular in some other village.

